# ACS Result: Bachelor degree made equivalent to AQF Associate Degree



## georgeeapen (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello All,

Today i received my ACS result and I am really confused after seeing it. I have a Bachelor degree in Electronics and Communication from Cochin University of Science and Technology,Kerala,India and I have applied for Software Engineer(261313).But ACS gave me the result as "Bachelor of Technology from Cochin University of Science and Technology completed has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing" whilst I was expecting AQF Bachelor degree.Hence I lost around 6 years of my experience.Can somebody tell me how Bachelor degree was made equivalent to Associate degree.Will an appeal be fruitful in my case.

Regards,
George


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

It is not specific to you...they have decided that anyone who applies with that specific degree is to be aligned with an associate degree. An appeal will change nothing.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends on various things, but the major factor could have been the duration of your degree. I'm assuming that yours was three years?


----------



## georgeeapen (Apr 26, 2013)

No,my Bachelor degree is 4 years and more over some of my class mates(same course,ie EC)got an AQF Bachelor assessment ,but it was around 2 years ago,which is making me more perplexed.Was there any change in criteria?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

They always change criteria. At the beggining of this year there was a major change. I'm not sure whether they changed the assessment criteria with that as well. It depends on the case officer as well mate. 

If you read their migration assessement booklet, you might be able to pick up few clues as to why this happened. Looks like just bad luck to me.


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

georgeeapen said:


> No,my Bachelor degree is 4 years and more over some of my class mates(same course,ie EC)got an AQF Bachelor assessment ,but it was around 2 years ago,which is making me more perplexed.Was there any change in criteria?


I have got the same problem as yours. I got my result letter on 7th July 2014. My 4 year bachelor degree is assessed as Associate degree. Did you get over it ? Any solution please??

BR
mamun


----------



## georgeeapen (Apr 26, 2013)

mamun_khl said:


> I have got the same problem as yours. I got my result letter on 7th July 2014. My 4 year bachelor degree is assessed as Associate degree. Did you get over it ? Any solution please??
> 
> BR
> mamun


Dear Mamun,

I replied to ACS stating the same and they changed it to Bachelor degree.So please reply to them and they will definitely review it.All the best.


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

georgeeapen said:


> Dear Mamun,
> 
> I replied to ACS stating the same and they changed it to Bachelor degree.So please reply to them and they will definitely review it.All the best.




Should I appeal ? or email to _[email protected]_ stating the fact ?
Would you please clarify ??

BR 
mamun


----------



## georgeeapen (Apr 26, 2013)

mamun_khl said:


> Should I appeal ? or email to _[email protected]_ stating the fact ?
> Would you please clarify ??
> 
> BR
> mamun


I replied to the same person who sent me the ACS result.Within 2-3 days he replied stating that he will look into it and get back to me.Then after a week I got the new result.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@george eapen: I am surpirsed and shocked to see this..
even I have a B.tech from CUSAT and I got a bachelor degree assessment..hope you had provided them with the transcript of the entire courses over 4 years .


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry .din read the entire post.
glad you got it changed...cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

georgeeapen said:


> I replied to the same person who sent me the ACS result.Within 2-3 days he replied stating that he will look into it and get back to me.Then after a week I got the new result.


if you applied for an EOI already, make sure you include BOTH ACS letters with the visa application PLUS an explanation about the change

If you haven't applied for an EOI before correction, ignore the first letter


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

georgeeapen said:


> I replied to the same person who sent me the ACS result.Within 2-3 days he replied stating that he will look into it and get back to me.Then after a week I got the new result.


I replied to ACS stating the fact. They just delivered me a generic answer that recently country education profile had been updated and assessment was done accordingly. 
Should I appeal or review ???? 


mamun


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Neither! They have re assessed the standard of degrees in your country and have been assessed according to that. What do you expect them to do, ignore their own policy and guidelines?


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> Neither! They have re assessed the standard of degrees in your country and have been assessed according to that. What do you expect them to do, ignore their own policy and guidelines?


may be you are talking about country education profile. Two of my classmates got their assessment as bachelor degree having same certificate before a couple of months. This is conflicting.

what you say about that ???


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Did they get their result before you? It only takes 1 day for them to change their policy.


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> Did they get their result before you? It only takes 1 day for them to change their policy.


They got their result 3/4 months before me (7th July). Can I still apply with associate degree? does it carry any point ? Can I add MBA(marketing) degree with B.sc engg. to be assessed as AQF Bachelor? I applied for ANZSCO 261313 i.e Software Engineer .MBA degree is not related to my occupation i guess. 

Thanking you
Mamun


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mamun_khl said:


> They got their result 3/4 months before me (7th July). Can I still apply with associate degree? does it carry any point ? Can I add MBA(marketing) degree with B.sc engg. to be assessed as AQF Bachelor? I applied for ANZSCO 261313 i.e Software Engineer .MBA degree is not related to my occupation i guess.
> 
> Thanking you
> Mamun


 If you have a positive skills assessment in your occupation and have the required points yes you can apply. You will get 10 points for an associates degree. 

If you need more points you could get your other degrees assessed by vetasses as equivalent to an Australian degree to gain more points.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

I have completed 4 years bachelor in Management from Jagannath University, Dhaka, Bangladesh. I submitted my docs as Human Resource Adviser ANZSCO 223111. This is group B occupation. Group B occupations currently require an applicant to hold a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree. I received assessment comments that My 4 year’s bachelor is treated as AQF using current educational profile (CEP) guidelines for Bangladesh. I want to know why my 4 years bachelor is assessed as Associate degree level. I am not submitting my transcript of entire courses over 4 years. I just submitted my transcript of 4 years in one page.
I have completed MBS (Masters of Business Study) on management but I don't upload it because I thought that my experience will be calculated after my last academic certificate.
Is there anyone who can advise me on the above problem?


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi All

Is there any one who face this problem. Pls share with me. I didn't yet submit my documents of assessment I just upload my documents on vetassess for advisory.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Have your masters assessed. ACS wont assess it but vetassess will assess if it is comparable to the AQF. You will then still get your points, perhaps more if assessed as masters and not bachelor.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Shel

thanks for your reply. I uploaded only my bachelor certificate & I submitted transcript in one page not entire courses over 4 years. I didn't submit my masters certificate & transcript because I though that they will reduce my experience & calculate my experience after completed my masters.

would you pls advise that I have to submit my full transcript & masters certificate again for advisory service or submit direct for assessment.

My Job is on group B & group B occupations currently require an applicant to hold a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree.

If I submit full transcript of my bachelor & masters then is there any hope to get positive assessment & my certificate is equivalent as bachelor.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Shel

One more information, I have found some person faced same problem like me. Their 4 years bachelor is treated as aqf but when they appeal for that they get positive assessment & their certificate is treated as bachelor.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Shel
> 
> One more information, I have found some person faced same problem like me. Their 4 years bachelor is treated as aqf but when they appeal for that they get positive assessment & their certificate is treated as bachelor.


well, won't hurt to try


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> well, won't hurt to try


Thanks, I will try.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> well, won't hurt to try


For the re advise, I have to pay service charge or is there any option to get advisory comments to use my previous one. Or i have to upload all documents again & pay $ 130.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Ferdoes said:


> For the re advise, I have to pay service charge or is there any option to get advisory comments to use my previous one. Or i have to upload all documents again & pay $ 130.


Is there any one who can advise me. I have to pay $ 130 or I could able to get advisory comments using my previous one.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

What have you mentioned in your reply of ACS result?


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> What have you mentioned in your reply of ACS result?


Hi, ckalyanii

I didn't submit my documents & certificates for assessment I just upload my docs for advisory. I have a plan to upload all papers for advisory again within Mid September.

Thanks 
Ferdoes


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,
Today i have resubmit my docs to VETSSESS for advisory service, this time i submit master's & bachelor transcript entire courses over 4 years. Also submit syllabus of honors & masters. Hope that this time my educational qualification equivalent to bachelor.

Thanks
Ferdoes


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am also having similar situation.

My Masters is assessed as "AQF Master degree"
My Bachelor is assessed as "AQF Associate degree"



Have you got 15 points or 10 points?

Kindly anyone let me know what was the final outcome of this discussion. Is it 10 or 15 points finally given by DIBP?

BR
Aminul


----------



## tiyyob (Jun 30, 2015)

*Does higher GPA affect Degree Assessment*



georgeeapen said:


> Dear Mamun,
> 
> I replied to ACS stating the same and they changed it to Bachelor degree.So please reply to them and they will definitely review it.All the best.



@@@georgeeapen, Dear Please let me know if you think that your higher GPA or any other distinction while completing your bachelors helped to get your degree recognized as a valid bachelors degree...


----------



## tiyyob (Jun 30, 2015)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi,
> Today i have resubmit my docs to VETSSESS for advisory service, this time i submit master's & bachelor transcript entire courses over 4 years. Also submit syllabus of honors & masters. Hope that this time my educational qualification equivalent to bachelor.
> 
> Thanks
> Ferdoes



@@@Ferdoes, Dear Please let us know the outcome of your appeal, did you assess your bachelors degree as a valid bachelors degree ???


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ferdoes said:


> Thanks, I will try.


Hi Ferdoes,

My 4-year Bachelor of Engineering degree was assessed as AQF Associate as well. A colleague who applied a day before me had his assessed as AQF Bachelors.

Did you file for a review or appeal and get it changed? Thanks.


----------



## bhavindaya (Mar 5, 2016)

Dear Sir
I have applied vetassess for advisoryreport. i have completed B.sc in Maths but my work is not related to my study. Vetassess consider it as associate degree then what i should do now?


----------



## Soulistik (Nov 2, 2015)

georgeeapen said:


> Dear Mamun,
> 
> I replied to ACS stating the same and they changed it to Bachelor degree.So please reply to them and they will definitely review it.All the best.


Brother can you please guide me how u got it changed to Bachelors ... i m in the same situation.


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

georgeeapen said:


> I replied to the same person who sent me the ACS result.Within 2-3 days he replied stating that he will look into it and get back to me.Then after a week I got the new result.


hello did you have to send letters? i replied my case officer but she was still insisting it was an associate degree despite my course being a 4 year bsc degree


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Missmolly said:


> hello did you have to send letters? i replied my case officer but she was still insisting it was an associate degree despite my course being a 4 year bsc degree


It doesn't matter if your course is 4 years or 20 years, what matters is what ACS assessed your degree as and it should be on the assessment letter. And hence, your CO is right if you got associate written on your assessment letter. If you got AQF level as comparable to Bachelor, then show your CO the assessment letter.


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

Hmmm thanks rather sad for me....because I lost vital points....I would need to apply for a technical trade in Ict then. Thanks again. TRA is my next option .if you have any tips on that , I would be glad to hear out. Thanks so much


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Missmolly said:


> Hmmm thanks rather sad for me....because I lost vital points....I would need to apply for a technical trade in Ict then. Thanks again. TRA is my next option .if you have any tips on that , I would be glad to hear out. Thanks so much


You only lost 5 points, you may still get 10 for associate. What's your point breakdown? And your occupation code ?


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All,
Can anyone in this forum tell me if Khulna University, Bangladesh is in Category 1 in CEP?

I have 4-years Bachelor of Science degree in Computer Science and Engineering, total 173.75 credit-hours and have several years professional-experience in ICT. Will it be an equivalent Bachelor degree?

Thank you. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You only lost 5 points, you may still get 10 for associate. What's your point breakdown? And your occupation code ?


Anzsco occupation: network administrator
Ielts L 8 S7 R7 W7 10
Age 25points
Work : 5points

I need 70 points for state nomination


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Missmolly said:


> Anzsco occupation: network administrator
> Ielts L 8 S7 R7 W7 10
> Age 25points
> Work : 5points
> ...


Which state you are applying? Go to the NSW 190 discussion thread to get more specific information regarding your requirement.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Does anyone have access to CEP-Country Education Profile?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## haseeb80 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Bachelor assess as Associate Degree*

Hi guys
I am facing the same problem. My Bachelor in Computer Science 4 year degree from Preston University Kohat, Pakistan assess as Associate Degree. I emailed him and ask why they assess my degree as Associate but i didn't receive any reply from my case office. I use the same case officer email address and Assessement general email address to send an email but till now no reply receive.

Actually i want to know how many days i expect to reply from my case manager? Should i send a reminder email? Already 2 working days left.

Waiting for kind reply. Thank you


----------



## haseeb80 (Oct 2, 2017)

Now i receive a reply stated that if you don't agree then you have an option for review or Appeal within 60 days of Accessment result.
Now i am confused after 2 working day why he is replying like this  Should i go for review/ Appeal? Does it work??

Any suggestion is highly appriciated

Regards,
Haseeb.



haseeb80 said:


> Hi guys
> I am facing the same problem. My Bachelor in Computer Science 4 year degree from Preston University Kohat, Pakistan assess as Associate Degree. I emailed him and ask why they assess my degree as Associate but i didn't receive any reply from my case office. I use the same case officer email address and Assessement general email address to send an email but till now no reply receive.
> 
> Actually i want to know how many days i expect to reply from my case manager? Should i send a reminder email? Already 2 working days left.
> ...


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

haseeb80 said:


> Now i receive a reply stated that if you don't agree then you have an option for review or Appeal within 60 days of Accessment result.
> Now i am confused after 2 working day why he is replying like this  Should i go for review/ Appeal? Does it work??
> 
> Any suggestion is highly appriciated
> ...


Useless to apply for an appeal. Their assessment is correct.


----------



## OFW (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello,

I was assessed with AQF Associate Degree Major in Computing.

Now i am planning to attend a 1 year part-time post-graduate IT diploma.

Will my AQF Associate Degree be changed to AQF Bachelor's Degree if i finished 1 year part-time post-graduate IT diploma?

Anyone knows/had similar experience?

Thank you.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

I heard that one of the basis for grading the qualification as associate or bachelors is the grade. 
So if you get an average grade of 1 to 2, it may assess as Bachelors.


----------



## OFW (Feb 12, 2018)

jurk20 said:


> I heard that one of the basis for grading the qualification as associate or bachelors is the grade.
> So if you get an average grade of 1 to 2, it may assess as Bachelors.





jurk20 said:


> I heard that one of the basis for grading the qualification as associate or bachelors is the grade.
> So if you get an average grade of 1 to 2, it may assess as Bachelors.



yes, i can confirm what you heard is true is true.

however, there's nothing much i can do since i already graduated with a lousy grades.

now, has anyone experienced or know someone who/what they did in order to get their AQF Associate Degree to become a AQF Bachelor's degree?

Will getting 1 year of ICT post graduate course do any good?


----------



## tiyyob (Jun 30, 2015)

*Appeal for AQF Associate Degree*

Bro, did you get any further response from ACS OR did you go for appeal ??



haseeb80 said:


> Now i receive a reply stated that if you don't agree then you have an option for review or Appeal within 60 days of Accessment result.
> Now i am confused after 2 working day why he is replying like this  Should i go for review/ Appeal? Does it work??
> 
> Any suggestion is highly appriciated
> ...


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

haseeb80 said:


> Hi guys
> I am facing the same problem. My Bachelor in Computer Science 4 year degree from Preston University Kohat, Pakistan assess as Associate Degree. I emailed him and ask why they assess my degree as Associate but i didn't receive any reply from my case office. I use the same case officer email address and Assessement general email address to send an email but till now no reply receive.
> 
> Actually i want to know how many days i expect to reply from my case manager? Should i send a reminder email? Already 2 working days left.
> ...


Hi,

Sorry to hear about that. I have a friend of mine graduated from Preston, Karachi and faced the same issue.Outcome result also depends on university. I am sorry but acs decision would not change if you appeal for it.


----------



## lifeiscool (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My educational qualification were assessed as below.

The following employment after March 2018 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Can any one tell me how many points i can claim? Specially from people who have gone through this process from same university and educational background.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lifeiscool said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My educational qualification were assessed as below.
> 
> ...


You haven't provided any assessment ACS made regarding your qualifications!  

Employment wise, if only after March 2018 is considered - it would be zero points - as it is less than a year to claim points for onshore, and less than 3 years to claim points for offshore.


----------



## lifeiscool (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My educational qualification were assessed as below

*Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston University completed September 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a Major in computing.*

Can any one tell me how many points i can claim? Specially from people who have gone through this process from same university and educational background.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

lifeiscool said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My educational qualification were assessed as below.
> 
> ...


Point # 1. Non_Relevant_Experience which will be: From Date To 31/03/2018
Point # 2. Relevant_Experience which will be From: 01/04/2018 to .....

When you fill the employment details in your EOI, you have a question under Employment:
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? NO for point # 1.

For point # 2, you can put:
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? YES


----------



## lifeiscool (Aug 27, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Point # 1. Non_Relevant_Experience which will be: From Date To 31/03/2018
> Point # 2. Relevant_Experience which will be From: 01/04/2018 to .....
> 
> When you fill the employment details in your EOI, you have a question under Employment:
> ...


This was supposed to be my original question.Can you please answer this many thanks.

My educational qualification were assessed as below

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston University completed September 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a Major in computing.

Can any one tell me how many points i can claim? Specially from people who have gone through this process from same university and educational background.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

lifeiscool said:


> This was supposed to be my original question.Can you please answer this many thanks.
> 
> My educational qualification were assessed as below
> 
> ...


Since your ACS skills assessment from has been assessed as AQF with Major in Computing, that is, it is taken as ICT Major (in other words), you get 15 points for education


----------



## lifeiscool (Aug 27, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Since your ACS skills assessment from has been assessed as AQF with Major in Computing, that is, it is taken as ICT Major (in other words), you get 15 points for education


Thanks for your response and it seems like a relief but still i will expect a response from other respected members on this thread who have gone through this situation.


Thanks and good luck:clap2:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lifeiscool said:


> Thanks for your response and it seems like a relief but still i will expect a response from other respected members on this thread who have gone through this situation.
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck:clap2:


Bachelors Degree (AQF 7) - you can claim 15 points - see here for AQF comparison chart: https://www.aqf.edu.au/aqf-qualifications

For,

Associate Degree (AQF 6) - I would presume you can claim 10 points as it is:

"An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation."


Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/190/points-table.aspx


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

If job code is Skill Level 1 in the first place, can one with Skill Level 2 (Associates) still file for assessment?


----------

